# Had some misfiring issues...



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

So the last week I felt the car stutter a couple times, usually while getting on the highway or getting on it a little. So I upped the fuel to 89 and it seemed to be running good, but we haven't been driving the car much. So I still felt the car sputter a bit so I decided to up the octane to 91 for a tank and see how it would do. It has been a bit hot around here topping at around 100ish degrees every day. 

Well it would still stutter very lightly while getting on the highway, we had to take a trip to Ardmore OK about 1 1/2 hours from here. Well it drove fine there and we had lunch and did our business and when we were driving back as we were getting on the highway it sputtered horribly, check engine light flashed, tcs light stayed on, and it said the service Stabilitrak and traction control. I'm pretty sure it was misfiring so I decided to take it to the dealer this morning aaaaaaaaaaand sure enough it was mighty fine and running like a champ on the way there. Of course I did go through about 1/2 tank of the 91 octane. 

Now onto the dealer, I took it this morning and I HATE THAT THEY ASSUME THEY CAN JUST BRUSH YOU OFF CAUSE THE CAR IS FINE NOW!!!!! The guy said he really needed the car to be acting up when I took it... Uhhhhh no there are history codes isn't there? and something should be there correct? The least they could do is check the plugs and the coils, maybe pinpoint it to a specific cylinder based on the codes? Also I was under the inpression that I would be provided a loaner vehicle while my car was being worked on so I could at least get back to work and such. Well nope, he said he didn't have one and he could have somebody drop me off at my job when they got back.... I waited about 25 min and got fed up. Went and spoke to the guy again and decided to just take my car and leave.


/end rant.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like a new dealer is in order.

GM is required to provide you a rental or loaner for any service for which they need to keep your car for more than a day. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

silverWS.6 said:


> Uhhhhh no there are history codes isn't there? and something should be there correct?


ummm no. If the light is not lit, then the computer does not have any codes, and if you try to read them, it will report back that there are no codes. Unfortunately, they are correct, if it is not acting up, and there are no codes, there isn't much they can do other than drive it awhile and try to reproduce it. As for if they are willing to do that, is a whole nother story


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> ummm no. If the light is not lit, then the computer does not have any codes, and if you try to read them, it will report back that there are no codes. Unfortunately, they are correct, if it is not acting up, and there are no codes, there isn't much they can do other than drive it awhile and try to reproduce it. As for if they are willing to do that, is a whole nother story


I suppose things have changed since the last time I used an Autoscan


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silverWS.6

Please let me know if you need my assistance. I can call the dealership or look up warranty information for you. Just send me a private message and I will assist you.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## silverWS.6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> silverWS.6
> 
> Please let me know if you need my assistance. I can call the dealership or look up warranty information for you. Just send me a private message and I will assist you.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jackie, I really appreciate it! The car is running perfect now, and I honestly do not have time to take it to the dealer again as I am going out of town this Friday. I will take it to the dealer where I bought the car from (El Paso, TX) and have them check it out, set up an appointment an all so it'll at least be documented.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Did you want me to document this for you silver? I can start a Service Request and put this in our system if you would like me to. Just send me a private message and we can go from there. And it's no problem at all that what I am here for!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think the dealer could install a temporary data logger to your ODB port.

You might check your battery connections - that's just a guess on my part because the message about servicing stabilitrack, etc are not related to a misfire. Sometimes you can see those codes with a low battery or bad connections. 

You could put your message screen to the voltage page and watch it when you see the misfire. Again, these are just guesses.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> ummm no. If the light is not lit, then the computer does not have any codes, and if you try to read them, it will report back that there are no codes.


This is entirely incorrect. There are some codes that will not throw the service light because they are not mission critical. There are other codes that will be set but not turn the light on until more than one trip. Others will turn the light on immediately if they are critical.

Take a look at this website that explains when the MIL is illuminated for certain codes. http://service.gm.com/gmspo/mode6/2012eparms.html


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hmmm... I'm not sure about the Cruze specifically but most cars do "Store" codes in history that can be retrieved at a later date even if the CEL is not on. It won't store every code though, it only logs certain ones. A datalogger is in order for sure.


----------

